# Transferring Hard Drive onto a New Mac



## xTickx (Aug 19, 2007)

So I just got a new Macbook Pro and am attempting to transfer the hard drive from my old Mac Mini onto it via Firewire, but I get stuck on what seems a simple step. When it asks me to restart the old computer while holding down the "T" key to initiate a Firewire symbol, it does not work. Is there a specific way I should be doing this? Am I doing something wrong? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## xTickx (Aug 19, 2007)

Edit: NEVERMIND. I figured it out. :3


----------

